# Looking for Passionate healthy Cookers



## Yulla (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

Im looking for someone who is passionate about cooking healthy and loves sharing their unique recipes with others online. It is a job opportunity so Im not sure if this is regarded as spam but I do want to get in touch with people who are interested in cooking, so I thought this is the best place.

Please message me if you're interested. Thanks!

Eric


----------

